

Platforms Want To Be Free - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/whats_a_platfor.php

======
davidw
I think his economics are off when he says that "The network effect is being
repriced to zero." What's happening is that a strong competitor is emerging,
and the network effects of eBay aren't _that_ strong that people won't migrate
for a significantly better price on a network that sees a reasonable amount of
business.

------
jimm
He has one interesting point, though: will competition drive the seller's
costs down so far that eBay becomes a glorified classifieds listing? If so,
then it's also competing with free listings other places.

